# Suggestions for pirate theme costume?



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

..........


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

pirates of the Caribbean and go for it, i just did a big version of keith richards captain teaque...i went authentic movie quality and collected all year to add to from pirate shoppes ordering overseas, antique auctions etc..pirates are great, its all the layers and accessories that make it. go look up ren faire pirates on pinterest to get the ideas going...omg it depends on if you want fun, spooky, costumey or the real deal....lol my husbands costume took me about a day per piece to do, then detailing the coat alittle longer doing hand work. theres also a excellent shoppe in tampa that sells great items for pirates,the pirate shoppe..all the leather, belts hat blanks so you can make your own hats..i suggest tshat...i also made dreds and decorated them sewing them on the head scarf ...boot bracelets/ties..go on belly dancing tribal sites...whew....so much cool cool stuff........, .so much you can do..the shirts are simple to make, if you do your outfit, also easy....again depends on what you want to wear,,,i cant stand a bone corset and make my own that i wont faint in and can breathe...you really ought to look alot and look at the accessories hanging on the belts and accessories...oh some of these guys have incredible outfits.


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

..........


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

I put together a priiate costume for one of my boys a few years ago. I found a vest and shirt at a thrift store, bought some clothe for sashes and head-scarves, and added jewelry and beads that I had at home. He looked great. I also dirtied that clothing up quite a bit. I let it soak overnight in water with ashes and soot, rubbed charcoal on it, etc before washing it so it wouldn't be smelly. It looked somewhat aged, which is what we were going for.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine was dress I found at a local thrift, go for white puffy ruffly shirts, brown and black accents, belts across the chest.


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

I am a PIRATE NUT... I spend WAY too much money on my pirate gear and cloths.

That being said I have people who want to go with me to the pirate festival and need inexpensive costume ideas.... here they are.

PIRATE PISTOLS on a budget!
https://www.swordnarmory.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=pirate+pistol&Submit=


PIRATE HATS on a budget!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magik-Vinta...hash=item1c5ef0c677:m:m9LfnsBjI62LJaFkYsa0qeg

PIRATE boot toppers. Shoes make ALL the difference.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Adult-B...450421?hash=item1a195992f5:g:mJwAAOSwCqVXiF0c


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

There is always the MERMAID!


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Less sexy more kid friendly?


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Not sexy just good looking!


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Make yourself dreads! One of the most fun things I've ever done is make myself double ended dreads for a pirate run  heavy to run in, but they were a blast, people kept tugging on them to see if they were real. Lol


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

I had to keep my actual costume running friendly and light weight, it was August on the NC coast. The sword was PITA to run with to, I ended up carrying it and wacking my Dh with it when he slowed down.  
Ha, my pirate 'scowl'


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Bit of advice..... dont wear a eye patch. You are essentially BLIND on that side and all your depth perception is gone.

If you do need one to carry the costume, get one with a design that you can cut out slots and bits out of like this...








I put screen door mesh behind the cut outs to make it more invisible


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Hubby and I are pirate nuts as well!! It's a great costume that grows with you!!! I too make my own dreads but I use wool roving. It's light and works up faster than synthetic hair. There are pros and cons to each but both are worth it!!! You can see a bit of the dreads in this shot. And part of the new set I am making since my hair is now orange, pink, purple and blue!


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey everyone, thanks for all the great ideas! I ended up buying a wig and dreading that, rather than trying to install false ones into my actual hair. Those look great but I just don't think I could do it myself, haha. I'll try to post some photos of what I've put together. I decided to go for something pretty simple, as I was worried about not having enough time to put on an elaborate costume on the day.


----------

